

The world’s fastest Rubik cube solver is made from Lego - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2012/10/10/the-worlds-fastest-rubik-cube-solver-is-made-from-lego/

======
modernerd
YouTube clip of a five-second solve here:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M>

YouTube clip with some background from the designer and developer:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHXTEBihbN8>

------
BitMastro
Why QuickTime? I wanted to understand why it doesn't work every time, but I
don't want to install another plugin just for a single video.

~~~
hermitcrab
Because that is the format my compact camera takes. Sorry.

~~~
BitMastro
I see. Could you possibly upload to youtube or vimeo? I tried streaming using
vlc and it's still too slow.

~~~
hermitcrab
I have updated the post with the videos hosted on Youtube.

HTH

~~~
BitMastro
Thank you! Amazing videos! I think around 0:04, the front and rear arms
twisted the cube without the right and left arm holding it.

------
Jun8
Fastest _robot_ cube solver. The time is slightly better (5.27s vs 5.66s) than
the world champion human solver but taking into account that it sometimes
fails (due to hardware, which is the fail shown, don't know if the sw fails,
too) the average solve time may be larger.

~~~
rm999
The world record for average solve time (over five solves) is 7.56 seconds. I
think 5.66s is abnormally fast I think.

Here's a video of the 5.66s solve:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_Km6cv6DU>

------
peapicker
Not bad, 5.27 seconds!

The fastest human, Felix Zemdegs, is 5.66 seconds...
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_Km6cv6DU>

~~~
Zolt
Question: is there an agreed upon starting position of the pieces when having
these types of competitions? Ie, both the robot and the human had to solve the
exact same problem?

Thanks

~~~
AlwaysBCoding
In Rubik's cube competitions I think you solve the cube 10 times, and then the
fastest and slowest times are dropped and the remaining 8 are averaged
together, and that's how they get those times. It's not perfectly fair, since
the starting permutations are different for different contestants, but it does
a good job at figuring out who the fastest solvers are.

~~~
sadga
> the starting permutations are different for different contestants,

This seems silly, why? Because they don't solve simultaneously so there is a
risk of information leakage?

------
stephengillie
This must be the same group that made the first Cubestormer a couple of years
ago. This one looks even more incredible.

------
hkmurakami
I think this is the exact kind of thing that would get 10 year olds excited
about math, science, and engineering. :)

